# Underground work and slab on grade



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The following pictures show some underground and slab on grade installations in process. Special thanks to Derek Pasch, Staffing Specialist at Meisner Electric in Delray Beach, FL for the pictures. Note the use of the enameled or coated RMC elbows to prevent damage to the ells during conductor installation.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

They gonna pour concrete on top of all that snow? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> They gonna pour concrete on top of all that snow? :laughing:


I was sorta wondering why you'd even need a mini-excavator in sand? That must be really nice to do underslab work in Florida. I might not even mind working a shovel once in a while. We sure don't have it that nice up north here.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

That is a nice looking job. I'll bet some one gave them the heads up "and a new level" that they were going to get the job photographed:thumbsup: enameled 90s interesting, PVC ells get damaged by the wire and RMC ells damage the wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

acrwc10 said:


> That is a nice looking job. I'll bet some one gave them the heads up "and a new level" that they were going to get the job photographed:thumbsup: .


:whistling2: It's nice to look at, either way. Christmas colors too!

By the way, welcome acrwc10 :thumbsup:


----------

